# Introducing 034Motorsport 5mm Dual Bolt Pattern Audi/Volkswagen 5x100 & 5x112 Wheel Spacers!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Introductory Special: ACTIVE*

We're pleased to announce our new 5mm Wheel Spacer Pair for Audi/Volkswagen 5x112mm & 5x100mm Hubs with 57.1mm Center Bore! :thumbup:

*Wheel Spacer Pair, 5mm, Audi/Volkswagen 5x112mm & 5x100mm with 57.1mm Center Bore*

*Retail:* $44.95 + Shipping

*Introductory Special:* $39.95 + Shipping

*Introductory special pricing is limited to the first 10 buyers.*

​
034Motorsport's Dual-Bolt Pattern Wheel Spacer Pair is designed to fit most Audi & Volkswagen vehicles with a 57.1mm center bore and 5x112mm or 5x100mm wheel bolt patterns.

This pair of 5mm spacers is manufactured from high-quality aluminum with a black anodized finish, and will increase track width to improve handling, allow for more brake clearance, and help achieve the more flush wheel/tire fitment you desire for your car.

*Features:*

5mm Thick Spacers Manufactured from High-Quality Aluminum (Sold in Pairs)
Black Anodized for Durability
Compatible with 5x112 & 5x100 Bolt Patterns (57.1mm Center Bore)
Machined Easy Release Grooves for Simple Removal
Compatible with 034Motorsport Audi/Volkswagen Wheel Stud & Nut Conversion Kits
*Please Note:* 034Motorsport 5mm Wheel Spacers are not hubcentric, so please verify that your hub face protrudes out from the spacer enough to center your wheel. Driving without the wheels centered properly can result in unwanted vibrations. Please make sure that your wheel bolts or studs have sufficient thread engagement when using these spacers. If longer hardware is needed, please consider purchasing 034Motorsport Audi/Volkswagen Wheel Stud & Nut Conversion Kits in the necessary lengths.

Please don't hesitate to contact us via PM or email if you have any questions. 

*Click Here to Order!*


----------

